# New to everything Pennsylvania



## Stakie (Aug 5, 2010)

I am looking to open a business. First though I am looking for the laws and regulations of my state. I will not be opening a store quite yet as I am not nearly ready for that responsibility. However I would like to sell from a cart. Be a vendor at some craft shows etc. I've been into crafting soap for over a year and won't actually be going to sell until the at the least end of this year. I just want to be prepaired.

Supposedly Pennsylvania is the easiest state to start a small business. At least that is what my state is trying for.

This is the site I have been going to http://www.business.gov/states/pennsylvania/



Now correct me if I am wrong.

I need a name to be registered.
I need a business license.
I need tax registration...to be registered..
Liability insurance or more if I so choose.
A bank account where.. the money will go into...

Am I missing anything?

What I will be selling~
Soaps and Bath salts because that's what I mainly make.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 5, 2010)

I am also trying to start a business in PA. 
Another site I have been going to is:

http://www.pasbdc.org/index/resources/businesslinks.asp

http://www.pasbdc.org/index/services/start.asp



There are all kinds of forms you can get through links there for what you need.

This link is a helpful checklist that I have been going off. Hope it helps!

http://www.pasbdc.org/index/services/checklist.asp


----------



## Stakie (Aug 5, 2010)

SideDoorSoaps said:
			
		

> I am also trying to start a business in PA.
> Another site I have been going to is:
> 
> http://www.pasbdc.org/index/resources/businesslinks.asp
> ...



I see you are from central PA, are you from teh Harrisburg area perhaps?

And thank you for the information. I think I was on this website before. But with all of this information, it still confuses me.

Sometimes I wish their was just someone I could call to ask about this stuff.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 5, 2010)

Live just outside the Williamsport area.

There was a ton of information to wade through! I eventually just copied and pasted everything into word documents for my notes purposes for reference points.

My husband actually got in contact with our local SCORE office, which is for small business mentoring. I would suggest looking them up.

There are sooo many details in starting a business. Right now we are looking into insurance.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in Maryland- about an hour from Harrisburg. 

There IS a lot of stuff to go through to set things up, but after you do, you're done(!) and can focus on the fun part! 

For MD, I needed to:
*apply for a sales and use tax license, that allows me to collect sales tax.
*register my trade name (this required already having a Federal EIN number). 
*no business license is required for soaping. 

For Federal- there's not much needed:
* apply for an EIN number for your business (or use your SSN, I wanted everything separate).
* can't register your trade name- but you can apply for a trademark- It's very expensive. 

Then, for your own protection, because people will be slathering your products all over their skin, and they can sue you for anything-as McDonald's found out, Coffee is Hot-- get product liability insurance. Mine is through RLI-- my rep is Chris. He's great. I can write again with the link if you want it. It was significantly less expensive than anything else I found. 

Then, if you're doing internet sales, and developing a website- that's a whole 'nother issue. Talk about jumping through hoops!! setting up my merchant account, getting access to a gateway, passing PCI compliance scans (a credit card industry standard), blah blah blah blah. 

That's really about it, though, for MD. 

I checked with my county as well, to be sure I didn't need anything special for them. And, I called the MD dept of health and human services, to be sure I wouldn't need anything special for selling personal care products. 

Good luck!!!! It's definitely worth it-- lots of fun, creative, and a little $$ too!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 5, 2010)

SideDoorSoaps said:
			
		

> Live just outside the Williamsport area.
> 
> There was a ton of information to wade through! I eventually just copied and pasted everything into word documents for my notes purposes for reference points.
> 
> ...



SCORE office? Is that by the state?

Don't think I have heard of Williamsport. I am still getting use to this area so don't know everything just yet.


~Best natural Soap

Oh my! Do you live in the risingsun area? I use to live there when I was younger and I am pretty sure it's about an hour or so away...

Anyway, thank you oh so much!

So basically EIN, Then Tax registration, Trade name, Insurance. Got it!

Already have a plan! Now I just need to get on it!

I really appreciate all the help and maybe one day.. if you guys do shows we will meet and get to talk about what we sell and make!

This makes me even more excited!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 5, 2010)

Score is a country wide thing i believe.

www.score.org


Williamsport is the home of the Little League World Series. Big Baseball town.

We're going through some insurance things right now and at the moment it doesn't look like RLI or the guild can do it for us. 

Good luck in your soaping!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 5, 2010)

ok- you've peaked my curiosity-- have you had any problems with RLI? I found them on the internet, through a post on another soap forum- but aside from paying my premium, and the initial questions I had-- I haven't had any other interaction with them. 
As long as they're there if I need them..... 

??


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 5, 2010)

and.... 
I'm right on the PA line at I-81. 

Know of any good shows in your area?


----------



## Stakie (Aug 5, 2010)

SideDoorSoaps said:
			
		

> Score is a country wide thing i believe.
> 
> www.score.org
> 
> ...



Wow, I checked out that page. I think that will do me a lot of good.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 5, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> and....
> I'm right on the PA line at I-81.
> 
> Know of any good shows in your area?



We have a farmers market. I haven't been there yet but it seems nice. There is also the craft show that just happened. If you look up harrisburg events.. they have lots of stuff going on.

HEY! I live right off of I-81! What a quwinky dink!

~And RLI I haven't had to deal with them..so.. no input on that yet.


~Sorry for double posting BTW...


----------



## donniej (Aug 5, 2010)

You need to file for your business license.  A sole proprietorship is simple.  If the name is not YOUR legal name then you also need to register a DBA (doing business as), AKA ficticious name.  

DBA form = PENNSYLVANIA DEPARTMENT OF STATE
CORPORATION BUREAU
Application for Registration of Fictitious Name
54 Pa.C.S. § 311

You will also need to check with your county as to what they require.  

The bank will want to see the DBA or business license to open an account.  My bank wanted to see the DBA form, I don't know if they would have accepted the business license alone.  

Every part of the process is pretty simple and everybody has been pretty friendly.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 6, 2010)

We haven't really done anything with RLI other than ask them some questions. They have your standard liability policy. We wanted something a bit more than that. They guy was totally nice. 

The Bloomsburg Fair is coming up in September which is the PA State Fair. it's HUGE. Check it out i think you can find it online.

I have all the forms ready to send it but we wanted to make sure that we could even insure our home and business before I pay all that money to have a business I can't even run from home.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 6, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> You need to file for your business license.  A sole proprietorship is simple.  If the name is not YOUR legal name then you also need to register a DBA (doing business as), AKA ficticious name.
> 
> DBA form = PENNSYLVANIA DEPARTMENT OF STATE
> CORPORATION BUREAU
> ...



Geeze, now I am just getting confused.

I am guessing that is first, right? Buisness license, then name..

Found out I don't need an EIN since I will not be hireing anyone to help with the buisness. Then last but not least the insurance.

You know I was looking up some kind of union that offered liability.. and if you wanted more then that..well all you would have to do is contact the normal insurance. I am pretty sure I saw it here. I was reading on the website the other day. If I find it I will post it. It would be good to know the best insurance company.. even if I am only getting liability.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 6, 2010)

Even though you don't need an EIN as far as the IRS is concerned if you don't have employees, Nebraska requires you to have one to get your sales tax permit.  You may want to check into the sales tax requirements for your state.  And then you can thank the good Lord you don't live in Nebraska!  The Tax-Me State.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 6, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Even though you don't need an EIN as far as the IRS is concerned if you don't have employees, Nebraska requires you to have one to get your sales tax permit.  You may want to check into the sales tax requirements for your state.  And then you can thank the good Lord you don't live in Nebraska!  The Tax-Me State.



Well, the only reason why I know this is because my boyfriend owns his own business. (Plus works for the state so he knows a lot about business stuff)

Of course his business is completely different then mine.. but law regulations are still generally the same.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 7, 2010)

Good luck with everything, Stakie....hope you end up with a terrific business!!!  Keep us posted.


----------

